# Storm video from 01/01/08 storm in SE Mich



## dsnvd (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is a video I took in Warren Mich. This is my first video so please bear with me. I hope they get better as I go. There was about 6 inches. I would of had better snow depth videos from our other accounts but the camera don't like the dark.lol Hope you all enjoy


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice vid, but I've got 1 word....V plow. Looks like you really bust your butt with cleaning that place up. Nice work though.


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow! Oshtemo got 13" on Jan 2nd from this same storm (no, we didn't plow there, lol!). Real Nice video quality and music!
GREAT PLOW JOB !

titan - lots of us on Plowsite are 7.5 straight-blade plowers with mostly residential driveways and walks with an occaisional big area like dsnvd. 
V-plows (NOT EVEN worth owning unless they got the "bling-bling" WINGS) is a big big expense to justify without LOTSA of big big areas to plow IOHO.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

great job........


----------



## dsnvd (Dec 21, 2007)

I am looking at boss V-Blades and a rear blade right now. So hopefully if everything goes right this year I will have them for next season. Thanks all


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

cool video!


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

cool video


----------



## sailscall01 (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice job!! Great choice with the music too.. :salute:


----------



## tonybands (Oct 18, 2004)

somm;477782 said:


> Wow! Oshtemo got 13" on Jan 2nd from this same storm (no, we didn't plow there, lol!). Real Nice video quality and music!
> GREAT PLOW JOB !
> 
> titan - lots of us on Plowsite are 7.5 straight-blade plowers with mostly residential driveways and walks with an occaisional big area like dsnvd.
> V-plows (NOT EVEN worth owning unless they got the "bling-bling" WINGS) is a big big expense to justify without LOTSA of big big areas to plow IOHO.


What are "bling bling" wings?:confused


----------



## 04red2500 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a 8.5 MVP and would never go back to a straight plow. They work great for all kinds of accounts but it didnt help on this last storm with 15" of the white stuff on the ground it just came over the top of the plow


----------



## grasscutter07 (Oct 25, 2007)

send some snow down here to cincinnati


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

If you want to speed up your times look at your layout and runs. If you watch somebody do the ice at a hockey rink on a Zamboni, they go up the side first time, then down the middle, working wider and wider from the middle run each time. When I started doing lots I watched a Zamboni driver and figured out that they get the ice re-surfaced and get off at half time in a hockey game so quickly because they don't back up at all. 

This lot looks big enough that you can do that. Maybe a little backing, but you can cut your time by 40 - 50 percent if you re-work your runs. Try to limit the time and travel distance when you are backing up without a snow load. You don't make money when the plow is up in the air. Push to the outer perimeter and then stack and pack. 

That is just a suggestion, but only works if you can get some long runs in on each push. I enjoyed the video and you did a good job on the lot. 

Happy New Year.

Tom


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

dsnvd;477977 said:


> I am looking at boss V-Blades and a rear blade right now. So hopefully if everything goes right this year I will have them for next season. Thanks all


It may be cheaper to just get wings for the meyer. That will be a start in a good direction!

Nice work! payup


----------

